# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  جامعة أسيوط ضمن أفضل خمس جامعات مصرية

## نادين

احتلت جامعة أسيوط مركزًا متميزًا بين الجامعات المصرية والعالمية، وذلك وفقا لما نشر فى موقع "ويبميتركس" الإسبانى لتصنيف الجامعات فى يوليو 2013، والذى يقوم بتقييم أكثر من 12 ألف جامعة على مستوى العالم. 

كانت جامعة أسيوط قد جاءت فى المركز الخامس بين أفضل الجامعات المصرية بعد جامعة القاهرة، والجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة، ثم المنصورة، وعين شمس، كما احتلت مركزًا متميزًا بين أفضل الجامعات على مستوى الدول العربية، وكذلك على مستوى قارة إفريقيا. 

وجاءت جامعة أسيوط فى المركز الخامس عشر بين الجامعات العربية والمركز التاسع عشر إفريقيا، أما على مستوى جامعات العالم فقد جاءت جامعة أسيوط فى المركز رقم 1924. 

يذكر أن "ويبميتركس" يعتمد فى تصنيفه على الموقع الإلكتروني للجامعات، وخاصة فى حجم المحتويات والرؤية، بالإضافة إلى أثر هذه المنشورات على شبكة الإنترنت، وذلك وفقا لعدد من المواقع الخارجية التى يتم تحليلها وفقا لأبحاث المجلس الوطني للبحوث الإسبانية بمدريد.

المصدر 
الأهرام

----------

